#ubuntu-charlas 2010-11-15
<Tiffon> nas
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-11-18
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-11-14
<Ruy> Hi!!
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-11-18
<ignacio_> hola?
<ignacio_> alguien online?
#ubuntu-charlas 2014-11-10
<camilo> Boas, sou um novato nestas andanças. Gostaria de tirar uma DUVIDA. Comprei um disco externo My booklive de 2T. Para instalação vem um CD com o setup para windows. Corri o setup com o Wine, mas ele pede para entrar como administrador. Com resolvo esta situação. Desde já os meus agradecimentos
